# Travel Insurance



## Mark T (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm having a poke around on the web for travel insurance to cover our holiday next year - since I have now booked the flights 

Most of the companies I look will quote cover and then say that if you have diabetes you have to phone up and confirm details.  I've done a search on money supermarket and a few other web sites, some of which let you declare medical conditions in the search.

The insurance companies that come back are people like TopDog, Flexicover and Insure & Go.  They come in at the ?50 price area.

The more well known companies, like the Post Office, seem to come in at more near ?100.

The question is, how reliable are these companies for paying up should we have to make a claim?  Or should I stick to a more well established company?


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'm having a poke around on the web for travel insurance to cover our holiday next year - since I have now booked the flights
> 
> Most of the companies I look will quote cover and then say that if you have diabetes you have to phone up and confirm details.  I've done a search on money supermarket and a few other web sites, some of which let you declare medical conditions in the search.
> 
> ...



Hi Mark,

I booked through Coop and posted on my holiday thread that I was offered insurance for normal rate of ?20 for a fortnight even when disclosed diabetes 2. As long as you are on no more than 2 meds I think?  Cant quite remember.
Anyway the insurance was through Rock insurance and holiday was to Turkey.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Mark

I used Axa Insurance and could do everything online despite multiple illnesses.  I found it easy to use and as they are the insurance offered by my bank assume that they must be reputable.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 3, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I booked through Coop and posted on my holiday thread that I was offered insurance for normal rate of ?20 for a fortnight even when disclosed diabetes 2. As long as you are on no more than 2 meds I think?  Cant quite remember.
> Anyway the insurance was through Rock insurance and holiday was to Turkey.



Thanks lucy, I did look at rock.  They were in the ?90 - ?120 range.  I'm looking at almost 2 weeks in canada so it's going to be a bit more expensive.


----------



## Otenba (Aug 3, 2012)

I've only used the services available through Diabetes UK for holidays (Japan trip). Might be worth giving them a call too...


----------



## Mark T (Aug 3, 2012)

Otenba said:


> I've only used the services available through Diabetes UK for holidays (Japan trip). Might be worth giving them a call too...


I've only heard/read negative comments about the cost of DUK travel insurance and quickly using their online tool it comes out at ?170 - ?200.


----------



## randomange (Aug 3, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> I used Axa Insurance and could do everything online despite multiple illnesses.  I found it easy to use and as they are the insurance offered by my bank assume that they must be reputable.



I've used them in the past as well, and though we never had to claim, I found them really easy to use and I liked that you could put all the medical information in online and know that you're covered for them.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mark T said:


> Thanks lucy, I did look at rock.  They were in the ?90 - ?120 range.  I'm looking at almost 2 weeks in canada so it's going to be a bit more expensive.



How strange - did you specifically state type 2 and what meds you were on?
I wonder if its a special package just for coop then?


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 3, 2012)

I used Insure and Go via Moneysupermarket. It was easy to arrange and got a good price for anual multi trip insurance. Have not had to make a claim though.

Richard


----------



## Monica (Aug 3, 2012)

We usually buy an annual Europe family insurance, so can't compare like for like.
We usually pay ?10 extra for each medical condition and I've never had to ring the insurance company about it. Other companies don't charge for Diabetes cover.
This year I managed to upgrade my personal free travel insurance with Nationwide to a family one and all our medical conditions were FREE. Unfortunately for you, unless you have a Nationwide Flexaccount, Nationwide don't sell travel insurance anymore (I think)


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 3, 2012)

rhall92380 said:


> I used Insure and Go via Moneysupermarket. It was easy to arrange and got a good price for anual multi trip insurance. Have not had to make a claim though.
> 
> Correction: It was Good to Go Insurance that I took out
> 
> Richard


----------



## Mark T (Aug 3, 2012)

Monica - unfortunately the Nationwide travel insurance is European only.  I do have a flex account and I did look at that route.  My bank uses Axa, but that would cost me ?200 (to upgrade the account) versus ?100 if I go to Axa direct 

Lucy, I did put down I was diabetic but not specifically which type or what meds.  My next review is end of august and I suspect my meds will change, so i wanted to be in-precise .

But remember... ?90+ is comparable with the banks and other main players.  If any of us fell ill in Canada it's not going to be cheap! and the worst case repatriation flights would be very expensive 

But I'm not convinced on going for an annual policy since after going to Canada, should we have any money to go on any little trips it's going to be in the UK and my house insurance essentially covers us anytime we are away from home in the UK.

Insure and Go do seem to have a few negative reviews on the web so I'd be tempted to avoid them at least.


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm shopping around at the moment for travel insurance for my forthcoming holiday to the US in 4 weeks time and so far i've had 3 quotes and DUK has come out at the most expensive.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mark - I am sure when I went to Canada I did my insurance through British Airways - I could be wrong though but know it wasn't too expensive.  I was working there though so not sure if that made a difference.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 4, 2012)

I was doing a bit more research on travel insurance and I noticed a section on MoneySavingExpert about DIY holidays and how they are not covered by either ATOL or ABTA 

Now, our holiday to Vancouver next year is a DIY job - I have booked the hotel and flights separately.  The operator unfortunately couldn't give me the right room in the right location at the right price.  So I've booked the hotel directly and just taken the flights with the operator.

So I needed to find insurance that covered diabetes and covered unexpected events (now you didn't see that coming did you?) 

In the end we are going with Liverpool Victoria at ?77 - but I suspect I got a bit of a better price because my car insurance is with them.


----------



## Manicarrie (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi mark, if I were you check the underwriters rather than the insurance company you will probably find they are providing insurance from a well known company. For example a whole back I had car insurance from one company cheaper than the big brands, but in the details it was actually royal sun alliance providing the cover not the named company I signed up with, hope this makes sense.


----------

